#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Διαφραγματική και μη διαφραγματική λειτουργία

## sundance

> Δεν έχεις διαφραγματική λειτουργία, αν τα κενά ξεπερνούν το 35% της επιφάνειας της κάτοψης.


Τα προγράμματα στο παραπάνω μοντέλο θα θεωρήσουν διαφραγματική λειτουργία, δηλαδή άπειρη δυσκαμψία κατά τον κατακόρυφο εγκάρσιο άξονα της δοκού (fespa), σε όσες δοκούς 'πιάνει' το διάφραγμα (δηλαδή 1.1-4.2-5.1). Αυτό είναι και το σωστό. 

Νομίζω αυτό που εννοεί ο ΕΑΚ είναι, αν έχεις μια πλάκα , η οποία *εσωτερικά* έχει κενά που επερνούν το 35% της επιφάνειας της κάτοψης της πλάκας, τότε καταργείται η διαφραγματική λειτουργία της πλάκας.

Δηλαδή στο παράδειγμά μου η πλάκα Π1 να είχε ένα εσωτερικό κενό μεγαλύτερο του 35% του εμβαδού της κάτοψής της.

Εν προκειμένω στο μοντέλο της φωτογραφίας υπάρχει διαφραγματική λειτουργία (όπως την όρισα πιο πάνω).

Ποια η θέση σας επί του θέματος;

ΥΓ. Σε ποιό σημείο αναφέρει ο ΕΑΚ το 35%;

----------


## nicolas

> ΥΓ. Σε ποιό σημείο αναφέρει ο ΕΑΚ το 35%;


ΕΑΚ 3.5.1. [4] α.

----------


## ppetros

Δέν θα το λύσεις με διαφραγματική λειτουργία, απλά. Δεν κατάλαβα που έχεις το πρόβλημα.

----------


## sundance

Γράφω αναλυτικά τι εννοώ.

Και καταλήγω στο ότι το μοντέλο που παραθέτω θα λυθεί με διαφραγματική λειτουργία, αφού αυτή δεσμεύει τις κατάλληλες δοκούς.

Αν η Π1 είχε ένα εσωτερικό κενό μεγαλύτερο του 35% του εμβαδού της κάτοψής της, ΤΟΤΕ δεν θα έλυνα με διαφραγματική.

Ας ακουστούν κι άλλες αναλυτικές απόψεις.

----------


## sundance

*triumph* ακριβώς έτσι. Αυτό λέω ξεκάθαρα.

----------


## sundance

> ΑΑυτό όμως σημαίνει ότι μάλλον στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα δεν προσομοιώνεται πλήρως η διαφραγματική λειτουργία (κίνηση στερεού σώματος, ίδιες μετακινήσεις και κοινή στροφή).


Αυτό από πού το συνάγεις?

----------


## Evan

> (αρκεί να περάσεις αν χρειάζεται ροπές αδράνειας)


δηλ;

----------


## Evan

εννοείς αν θα πολλαπλασιάσω την Ι με 1000 αν είναι πλακοδοκός ή όχι αν δεν είναι;

----------


## Evan

στην ΜΗ διαφραγματική πολλ/ζει με 20;

----------


## Pappos

Προσωπικά θα επέλεγα διαφραγματική λειτουργία. Επίσης μπορείς να επιλέξεις ποιοι κόμβοι θα συμμετέχουν στην διαφραγματική λειτουργία. Ξανατονίζω, προσωπικά  θα το έλυνα με διάφραγμα και μόνο οι κόμβοι που συμμετέχουν στο διάφραγμα θα λάμβαναν μέρος.

----------


## ppetros

> στην ΜΗ διαφραγματική πολλ/ζει με 20;


Είναι μια παραδοχή που γίνεται από το πρόγραμμα για να προσομοιώσει την μεγάλη ακαμψία που υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα.
Για να δούμε και οι υπόλοιποι την διαφορά μπορεί ο Sundance να το επιλύσει και με τους 2 τρόπους και να ανεβάσει τα αποτελέσματα.

----------

